# Bachmann K-27 Main Board



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I am converting my K27 to run both battery and R/C, using Air Wire 900 G2. There are three locations on the main board marked 'R' and three marked 'L'. Two are on the sides of the board and picked up the leads from the tender trucks. One each of the R and L pads are on the end of the board connecting to the connector on the floor of the tender for the loco connector. It appears that the side pads are connected together, but not so with the pads on the end of the board. My intent is to place the receiver between the battery/track power and the main board (yes there will be a bridge rectifier on the track power side to maintain polarity). My question is - Do I need to provide power to the R and L pads on the end of the board separately from the side pads or are they connected together else where in the workings of the main board?
Thanks in advance.
Bob C.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds like your converting to run both track power ....or.... battery/rc...?

Dirk


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Dirk,
Yes I am going to run track power/RC or battery/RC using a center off DPDT switch.


----------

